# Авиация > Современность >  Зачем России стратегические бомбардировщики

## Геннадий

Давайте вернемся к временам Хрущева. Ядерный щит - это Тополь и Булава. С этим - понятно.
Что делает транспортная авиация - понятно. Разведывательная - сбор информации. Нужно. Тактическая - тоже понятно. Танкеры - без вопросов. АВАКСЫ - думаю, нужно.

За последние лет 60 Россия (и СССР) построила и порезала целые поколения бомбардировщиков - Ту16, М3/М4, Ту22хх, Ту95...

Когда и где они реально использовались для решения тех задач, под которые строились? Что дает России наличие в ее ВВС, например, 17-ти (или сколько там) Ту160? Даже если бы их было скажем 170? 

Даже во время Чеченской войны по вполне понятным соображениям, Путин не послал ни одной шт. ни -95, ни -160 "мочить" чеченов. Хотя, вместо 10 шт Су-25, думаю, против большого скопления народа в горах, 1 стратег мог бы сделать там даже больше...
Понятие "щит" сдерживания - тоже не очень работает. Визжал-визжал наш главком. А Буш просто вперся в Югославию и послал его нах. И никакое наличие Ту-160 у политического союзника не помогло Югославии.

Содержание этих самолетов обходится очень дорого. Недаром они несколько лет не летали вообще. Украина от них сразу отказалась. Прогрессивные страны Европы такой авиации также не имеют - возьмите Францию, Англию, Германию. Страны, как известно, имеющие определенный опыт в самолетостроении, а также и ВНП побольше Российского. Япония - тоже самое.

Самолеты такого класса есть только в Китае и США.

Напишите, каково ваше мнение. Зачем они нужны? Может быть, вместо 30 шт Ту-160 построить лучше одну новую подлодку?

p.s. Никого упаси Боже из летчиков и техсостава ВВС, обслуживающих эти самолеты, обидеть не хотел. Просто интересно.

----------


## Mogol

> Когда и где они реально использовались для решения тех задач, под которые строились? Что дает России наличие в ее ВВС, например, 17-ти (или сколько там) Ту160? Даже если бы их было скажем 170? 
> 
> Даже во время Чеченской войны по вполне понятным соображениям, Путин не послал ни одной шт. ни -95, ни -160 "мочить" чеченов. Хотя, вместо 10 шт Су-25, думаю, против большого скопления народа в горах, 1 стратег мог бы сделать там даже больше...
> Понятие "щит" сдерживания - тоже не очень работает. Визжал-визжал наш главком. А Буш просто вперся в Югославию и послал его нах. И никакое наличие Ту-160 у политического союзника не помогло Югославии.


 Да вы Геннадий уже начинаете информ-пропагадистскую работу на этом форуме. Похвально :Biggrin:  Раньше только Юки развлекал. 
 15 Ту-160 - это 180 КР, которые можно выпустить по любому врагу в мире в течение суток, это 675 тонн бомб, которые можно на кого-нибудь выкинуть, причем все 15 могут сегодня действовать скажем против Японии, завтра - против  Великобритании и т.д. Черезвычайно эффективное средство в любом плане, а если еще и БРЭО модернизировать - цены не будет.
 Ту-22М в Первой Чеченской слегка применяли, дальше посчитали, что в той ситуации эффективнее Су-24.
 Для военно-политического запугивания бомбардировщиков мало - нужна еще и политическая воля их применить, нужно еще, чтобы противник не сомневался в потенциальной возможности этой "воли".

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Давайте вернемся к временам Хрущева. Я
> 
> Напишите, каково ваше мнение. Зачем они нужны? Может быть, вместо 30 шт Ту-160 построить лучше одну новую подлодку?
> 
>  Просто интересно.


Гена, ты серьезно спрашиваешь? Не стебанулся для прикола?
Формулировку вопроса изменить не хочешь?

Ник

----------


## Геннадий

> Гена, ты серьезно спрашиваешь? Не стебанулся для прикола?
> Формулировку вопроса изменить не хочешь?
> 
> Ник


Братцы, всем спасибо за ответы! Про применение Ту22 в Чеченской войне - не знал. Что же касается форума (и этого, и любого другого), то думаю, справедливо будет считать, что это нормально, что у разных людей могут быть достаточно разные точки зрения...

Спрашиваю вполне серьезно. Ведь Ту95 разрабатывались в 50-е годы. Ту160- в 70-е. Тогда была совершенно иная доктрина военных действий. Как в доктрину современных военных действий вписывается наличие в ВВС этих самолетов? Америка вон тоже посчитала, сколько им нужно примерно шт. для мочилова в Иране-Ираке, Сербии, и еще где-нибудь. Остальное тоже уже хорошо режут на куски. В2 - оказались не такими крутыми, больше не заказывают. А В1В - снимают с вооружений очень активно. За 30 лет ведь концепция реально меняется. Вот и подлодки-ракетоносцы по каким-то соображениям русские начали строить чуть поменьше размером, чем были Акула/Тайфун.

Вернемся к авиации. С Арменией у России подписано соглашение. Но даже и без него айзеры бы врят-ли поперли на Армению.

Вот, например, если Грузия попрет на Южную Осетию и/или Абхазию. У них там что-то такое, если не ошибаюсь, с Россией подписано. Или очень хотят подписать. Тогда вопрос. Поможет им там Россия, скажем, применением Ту160 или они так и будут "катать" в шлемах Путина и Иванова и показывать им чудеса дозаправок в воздухе и полетов на сверхмалых высотах? 

Американские генералы (не все, правда :)) вполне серьезно ждут нападения со стороны Китая. И вполне серьезно пишут, что у Америки сейчас недостаточно транспортной авиации для переброски войск. Требуют заказывать еще и еще...Читал в Авиэйшн Вик энд Спейс Технолоджи.
У русских в 3-м тысячелетии что конкретно должен делать, скажем, Ту95 и когда? Или тоже ждем нападения со стороны Китая? Разведполеты и Ту142 - не рассматриваем.

----------


## Доктор Лектор

А Я все никак не пойму где-то читал что в этом году наша стратегическая авиация совершила 70 вылетов на патрулирование.А потом читаю что перехватчики НАТО 70 раз перехватывали Российские самолеты.На кой черт такие патрули? Как ни посмотришь съемки из кабины Ту-95 всегда вокруг истребители.Во время войны посбивали бы их все без исключения.Ну а Ту-95м Я не пойму ,что им мы сейчас так до сих пор гордимся?Это-же прошлый век причем 19(шутка) хотя летчики в кожанных шлемах и куртках.С компасом и логарифмической линейкой..Гордится надо им уже с исторической точки зрения.Ну стал он возить ВТО ну и что.Он себя изжил.Проиграли мы холодную войну и теперь имеем что имеем.Пока у наших генералов задницы будут шире плеч а голова чтобы в нее есть мы будем летать на Ту 95 до морковкиного забвения.Я уже молчу о политической воле без наличая которой можно вообще на армию и флот денег не тратить.Оборонная стратегия -это отсутствие стратегии и ума.(Сидящий в крепости всегда проигравает).Это выглядит смешно когда наш президент говорит,что мы не стремимся к доминированию в мире но хотим чтобы с нами считались.А считаться могуттолько с сильной и агресивной страной.Ну мы вам так ассимитрично ответим если вы тут на нас .курам на смех напугал ежа голой ...опой.Мне очень жаль,очень жаль но наши перспективы как страны в будующем туманны можно сказать что их нет.Все про..рали.Все показуха реально ничего нет из оружия и новой засвеченной техники.Стратегическая авиация очень нужна новая мощьная способная решить все поставленные задачи Через несколько десятилетий мир ждут очень серьезные испытания и изменения.И от того какая Россия к ним прийдет от этого и будет зависеть ее судьба.

----------


## Nazar

к чему вообще этот поток сознания , один гений предлагает Чечню с Ту-160 бомбить ,  другой удивляется тому что наши самолеты перехватывают НАТОвские истребители . Так к слову тебе скажу , перехватывали всегда и стратегов и разведчиков и ракетоносцев , если не ставили задачу допустим выйти в район АУГ  необнаружеными и соответствующих мер не принимали. 
То что устарело все - согласен , но лучше летать на этом , чем не летать совсем.

----------


## juky-puky

> Зачем они нужны? Может быть, вместо 30 шт Ту-160 построить лучше одну новую подлодку?


- Одну подлодку гораздо проще утопить, чем уничтожить 30 штук Ту-160.   Затем же, зачем США нужен В-52. Нужен он как носитель крылатых ракет с дальностью пуска в несколько тысяч километров, в ядерном снаряжении.
http://sergib.agava.ru/russia/raduga/kh/55/kh55.htm

На перспективу России нужен самолёт не как Ту-160, возможности посадки которого на большинство аэродромов страны просто исключены. России, ИМХО, нужен стратегический бомбардировщик-ракетоносец с максимальным весом 180-200 тонн, максимальной нагрузкой до 30 тонн, с большим крылом, сравнительно малыми взлётно-посадочными скоростями и длинами разбега и пробега. Чтобы он мог взлетать и садиться с любого аэродрома 2000х48, а при необходимости - и на грунтовые полосы. 
Что-то промежуточное между B-2 и "Вулканом":
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/bomber/b2.html
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/bomber/vulcan.html

----------


## Mogol

> А Я все никак не пойму где-то читал что в этом году наша стратегическая авиация совершила 70 вылетов на патрулирование.А потом читаю что перехватчики НАТО 70 раз перехватывали Российские самолеты.На кой черт такие патрули? Как ни посмотришь съемки из кабины Ту-95 всегда вокруг истребители.Во время войны посбивали бы их все без исключения.Ну а Ту-95м Я не пойму ,что им мы сейчас так до сих пор гордимся?Это-же прошлый век причем 19(шутка) хотя летчики в кожанных шлемах и куртках.


 Во время вылетов на патрулирование перед бомбардировщиками никогда не ставятся задачи "не быть обнаруженными" или "не допустить перехвата". Иногда получается, если ПВО спит или сильно везет, но это исключение. Никто не допустит в мирное время перед лицом потенциального противника включения штатных средств РЭБ или применеия каких-то других маневров обороны и уклонения, это равносильно разглашению гос. тайны. Поэтому и Ту-160 летают "за углом" в основном на крейсерской скорости.
 Ту-95МС - самолет, способный брать до 16 КР дальностью до 3000 км, этим все сказано.
 Юки, бмбера стоимостью 2 млрд. долларов нам не надо.
 Ту-160 на то и стратегический бомбер, что много аэродромов ему не надо, для "подскока" можно использовать любую ВПП длиной 2,5-3 км,все аэродромы ДБА и гражданские в крупных городах подходят, для эксплуатации же требуется слишком много спецтехники, как и тому же B-2.
 Геннадий, кто и когда в ВВС США снимал с вооружения B-1B? Их всего  93 штуки и "с вооружения" их не снимали даже в 90-е гг., когда они остались без своих основных ракет.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Полнота специалиста подобна флюсу.-/К.Прутков/
==================================================  ==

Один ув.военный задает вопрос, но не может правильно его сформулировать.
(Зачем ему такие вопросы задавать - отдельная,не военная тема).

Другие ув.военные всерьез, всмак и со страстью невнятный вопрос обсуждают. Уточняют, долетит некая херня до Нью-Йорка, или всеж - только до Торонто. У каждого свои данные, свои профили и полетное время. Из-за 10 минут расхождения - жди склоку, с матом и обвинениями других в плохом знании матчасти.

Затем приходят С-Мембры и через губу объясняют, какие вы дураки все, ну и заодно - какой страт-бомбер ТЕПЕРЬ России нужен.

Смотришь, вроде ржачка, что-ли? Пригляделся - срамота.

М-да, неслучайно в "цивилизованных странах" военными командуют штатские.

Ab ovo...

"Зачем России..." - Россия до 91 была СССР. Разница Принципиальная. 
Хочешь знать -"Зачем СОВРЕМЕННОЙ Росиии" - так и спроси.
Народ вроде понял, и отвечает - о СОВРЕМЕННОЙ России. А и не поняли - СССР и совр.Россия - как масло и вода, смешаны быть не могут - и склеены тут не случайно. И отвечать по такому вопросу - глупо.

"За последние лет 60 Россия(и СССР)"-и понесло. Чего это  Рос.. построила?

"..Ту16,М3/М4,Ту2..Ту9..Когда и где реально.." - да ты военный-ли?
Коли военный - обязан знать - для чего и когда. Нет события - нет применения. Почему события нет -"За последние лет 60 СССР построил"- сам и ответил. Хрена спрашивать?

"..во время Чеченской..против скопления народа в горах...1 стратег мог бы..."- ну писец, Маккартур заплакал. 3-4 Н-бомбы - "против скопления народа"...
Ну чо у военных с головой-то? 

К военным вопрос. Это в Чечне ВОЙНА была? Вы ТАК войну понимаете?
Кровавый спектакль, с неизвестным сценарием и режиссерами, с совершенно непонятными НАМ целями, за которые платит русское и чеченское НАСЕЛЕНИЕ - и цена тщательно скрыта от всех - это ВОЙНА? Ну ладно выше генерала, ему - война. Он - в элите. А для лейтенантов, майоров и С-Мембров - вам что, замполит все объясняет? А сами - никак? 

В сухом остатке осталось -"Зачем современной России стратег. бомбардировщики?" Именно так - бомбардировщики - не авиация.
В таком виде задача имеет множество решений-а по-другому сказать- не имеет решения вовсе.
(1 из бесконечного ряда, к примеру - правильный кандидат, перед выборами порулит за правого летчика - и уже президент,а неправильные - взаде).

Не, такой "Зачем...?" на вопрос не тянет.

А можно штатскому челу  - он вопрос задаст?  

Вопрос        - "Зачем США стратегические бомбардировщики России?"
Еще один     -"Зачем США ракеты Ким Чен Ира?"
И последний -"Зачем США сам Ким Чен Ир,с Бин Ладиным и Д.Медведкиным?"

Бросьте вы АЗС-ы в кабинах пересчитывать. И даже два новых нано-спец-шурупа на "Василии Блаженном" - не ответ. Авиация - эт-только крылышки на погонах..(России, ессно). Нет погон, и крылышкам бзец...

Вы самый первый пост еще раз прочтите. Русский парень из Торонто, русским языком, у русских людей спрашивает -"У России нет стратегической авиации. ЗАЧЕМ ей 2 десятка бомберов?"


Всем респект,

Н.

to Genna... - ты не обижайся, я ж просил - сформулируй вопрос...

Всем Велкам - Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)

Ааа-чорт, забыл- прошу в протоколе...
======================================
Протокол №1 от 05/01/08

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки, бмбера стоимостью 2 млрд. долларов нам не надо.


- И хто же тут сказал про "два миллиарда долларов"?! Кто-то тут про стелс разве говорил?



> Ту-160 на то и стратегический бомбер, что много аэродромов ему не надо,  для "подскока" можно использовать любую ВПП длиной 2,5-3 км, все аэродромы ДБА и гражданские в крупных городах подходят,


- И они именно являются первыми объектами ударов - гражданские аэродромы в том числе, с большими ВПП.  А вот аэродромов поменьше намного больше. А есть ещё такой термин "рассредоточение".  А возможность работать с грунта, особенно зимой, делает подобный самолёт вообще универсальным и неуязвимым.



> для эксплуатации же требуется слишком много спецтехники, как и тому же B-2.


- Вот как раз те же американцы постоянно работают над тем, чтобы каждый следующий самолёт требовал меньше сил, времени и средств в обслуживании, чем предыдущий.  Поэтому, например, F-22 в этом плане, намного легче, быстрее и проще обслуживается, чем F-15.  
Надобно с них брать в этом плане пример.

----------


## Chizh

> Во время вылетов на патрулирование перед бомбардировщиками никогда не ставятся задачи "не быть обнаруженными" или "не допустить перехвата".


Вы не правильно понимаете.
Факт перехвата практически равносилен факту провала боевой задачи.
Именно в тех редких случаях когда стратегам удавалось слетать без "эскорта", по возвращению устраивали праздник. В особенных случаях доходило до наград.

----------


## Геннадий

> Во время вылетов на патрулирование перед бомбардировщиками никогда не ставятся задачи "не быть обнаруженными" или "не допустить перехвата". Иногда получается, если ПВО спит или сильно везет, но это исключение. Никто не допустит в мирное время перед лицом потенциального противника включения штатных средств РЭБ или применеия каких-то других маневров обороны и уклонения, это равносильно разглашению гос. тайны. Поэтому и Ту-160 летают "за углом" в основном на крейсерской скорости.
>  Ту-95МС - самолет, способный брать до 16 КР дальностью до 3000 км, этим все сказано.
>  Юки, бмбера стоимостью 2 млрд. долларов нам не надо.
>  Ту-160 на то и стратегический бомбер, что много аэродромов ему не надо, для "подскока" можно использовать любую ВПП длиной 2,5-3 км,все аэродромы ДБА и гражданские в крупных городах подходят, для эксплуатации же требуется слишком много спецтехники, как и тому же B-2.
>  Геннадий, кто и когда в ВВС США снимал с вооружения B-1B? Их всего  93 штуки и "с вооружения" их не снимали даже в 90-е гг., когда они остались без своих основных ракет.


Как кто и когда. Да вот сейчас-то уже не 90-е годы. Слава Богу 2008. Он на вооружение поступил в середине 80-х, а сколько их сейчас еще осталось???

----------


## Геннадий

> Полнота специалиста подобна флюсу.-/К.Прутков/
> ==================================================  ==
> 
> Один ув.военный задает вопрос, но не может правильно его сформулировать.
> (Зачем ему такие вопросы задавать - отдельная,не военная тема).
> 
> Другие ув.военные всерьез, всмак и со страстью невнятный вопрос обсуждают. Уточняют, долетит некая херня до Нью-Йорка, или всеж - только до Торонто. У каждого свои данные, свои профили и полетное время. Из-за 10 минут расхождения - жди склоку, с матом и обвинениями других в плохом знании матчасти.
> 
> Затем приходят С-Мембры и через губу объясняют, какие вы дураки все, ну и заодно - какой страт-бомбер ТЕПЕРЬ России нужен.
> ...


Чем вас так задел Торонто. Было бы легче, если бы я написал Мухосранск? Ладно, вернемся к форуму.
Формулирую вопрос.
Америкосы свои В52 использовали во Вьетнаме, Буре в Пустыне и еще кое-где. Я имею ввиду реальные боевые действия. Ту95 разрабатывался под выполнение конкретных БОЕВЫХ задач. Т.е. бомбить потенциального противника. США примерно с середины 90-х годов для России им быть перестали. Это написано везде в военных доктринах страны. Точно также, как и русские для США. Теперь у нас общий враг - террористы. Тогда спрашивается, на кой хрен содержать самолеты, которые ПРОСТО ЕСТЬ по 50 лет??? Какой от них толк для ЭКОНОМИКИ СТРАНЫ???

Вот летит, например, Ан124. Перевозит крупногабаритный груз. Зарабатывает деньги. Из них (именно из этих денег) платят зарплату летчикам, техсоставу, ремонтникам ВПП и т.д. Ну и конечно же зарабатывает тот, чей это самолет. Это - нормально. Другая картина. Летит себе Ту95. Вокруг - НАТОвские истребители. Летят, улыбаются друг другу. Какой конкретных экономический эффект дает этот полет стране, кроме того, сколько рублей этот полет сжигает за час?

Давайте, например, сделаем 300 шт Аваксов А50. Просто так, чтобы были. Ведь 300, это больше чем 20 (или сколько их там сейчас). Как вам такая логика? Народ будет исправно платить налоги. То, что не украли в правительстве при подписании контрактов, пойдет на закупку оставшихся 280 шт А50? А почему нет? Красиво летает, тарелка опять же крутится...

----------


## Nazar

> Вы не правильно понимаете.
> Факт перехвата практически равносилен факту провала боевой задачи.
> Именно в тех редких случаях когда стратегам удавалось слетать без "эскорта", по возвращению устраивали праздник. В особенных случаях доходило до наград.


Это Вам кто сказал ? Начинать надо с того , что ЕМНИП в СССР в мирное время части Дальней (стратегической) авиации боевого дежурства не несли, а осуществляли полеты в соответствии с планами боевой подготовки и именно дальники достаточно редко попадали под "эскорт" , так как достаточно редко там вообще появлялись , в отличии от морской разведовательной и ракетоносной авиации , а тут приходится обращаться к первоисточнику , отлетавшему в МА 25 лет , так вот по его словам никаких праздников не устраивали ни в ОДРАПах ни в МРАПах , а до наград доходило в совсем особенных случаях , когда удавалось например выйти необнаруженым на АУГ и сводились эти награды , чаще всего к  почетным грамотам , в исключительных случаях к часам , да и то в периоды наивысшей активности противника .
Так что не надо все так драматизировать и преувеличивать.

----------


## Nazar

> Америкосы свои В52 использовали во Вьетнаме, Буре в Пустыне и еще кое-где.


Понятно , но в отличии от штатов , СССР никогда не вел боевых действий где можно было-бы использовать ДА , да еще что-бы использование было эффективным .

----------


## Геннадий

> Понятно , но в отличии от штатов , СССР никогда не вел боевых действий где можно было-бы использовать ДА , да еще что-бы использование было эффективным .


Ну вот, мы и подошли к логичному выводу. Раз не было раньше, где использовать, все всегда вокруг кричали об оборонительной стратегии СССР, значит и нужно строить самолеты для обороны.

Способен, например, Ту95 нанести точечный ответный удар (с наведеним бомб, как тут написал один коллега, по логарифмической линейке) по расположению террористов где-то в Африке или в Аравийской пустыне? В 60-е - 70-е годы страна тупо готовилась к войне. Нужны были самолеты, чтобы добить в США то, куда не долетели ракеты. Их строили, и это понятно. Но сейчас-то не 70-е годы.

Зачем тогда строить что-то, что во-первых, не использовалось раньше и не планируется использовать в РЕАЛЬНОСТИ в будущем,а во-вторых, стоит огромных затрат? 

Ильф и Петров в свое время писали: Двигатель был очень похож на настоящий, но не работал... :))

----------


## Геннадий

> - Одну подлодку гораздо проще утопить, чем уничтожить 30 штук Ту-160.   Затем же, зачем США нужен В-52. Нужен он как носитель крылатых ракет с дальностью пуска в несколько тысяч километров, в ядерном снаряжении.
> http://sergib.agava.ru/russia/raduga/kh/55/kh55.htm
> 
> На перспективу России нужен самолёт не как Ту-160, возможности посадки которого на большинство аэродромов страны просто исключены. России, ИМХО, нужен стратегический бомбардировщик-ракетоносец с максимальным весом 180-200 тонн, максимальной нагрузкой до 30 тонн, с большим крылом, сравнительно малыми взлётно-посадочными скоростями и длинами разбега и пробега. Чтобы он мог взлетать и садиться с любого аэродрома 2000х48, а при необходимости - и на грунтовые полосы. 
> Что-то промежуточное между B-2 и "Вулканом":
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/bomber/b2.html
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/bomber/vulcan.html


Я написал не в прямом смысле, а для примера, что в стране есть еще много "дырок", и не только в армии, куда можно было бы направить эти деньги. Честно говоря, не знаю, сколько денег стоит построить 1 шт Ту160 и сколько - одну лодку с ракетами. Ребята, в стране только 40 (сорок) процентов цифровых АТС (телефонных станций). Цифровые АТС разработаны в мире около 35-ти лет назад!!! У нас есть огромные деревни, где НИКОГДА НЕ БЫЛО не одной телефонной линии вообще.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Геннадий, Вы мне Никиту Сергеевича напоминаете, уж не обижайтесь...))




> Геннадий, кто и когда в ВВС США снимал с вооружения B-1B? Их всего  93 штуки и "с вооружения" их не снимали даже в 90-е гг., когда они остались без своих основных ракет.


Посмотрите фотку. Стоят себе, пылятся... :Biggrin: 




> Другая картина. Летит себе Ту95. Вокруг - НАТОвские истребители. Летят, улыбаются друг другу.


А на кой, собсно, хер на дальний восток Су-27СМ пригнали? А нельзя ли ими дальники сопровождать? Это как отправить скот без пастушьих собак пастись... Да и без оружия к тому же... Летные часы так списывают? :Confused: 




> Давайте, например, сделаем 300 шт Аваксов А50. Просто так, чтобы были. Ведь 300, это больше чем 20 (или сколько их там сейчас). А почему нет? Красиво летает, тарелка опять же крутится...


А я тока за! :Smile:  А она крутится? :Eek:

----------


## Mogol

> Посмотрите фотку. Стоят себе, пылятся...


 Спасибо, вижу как минимум 8 штук на консервации. :Biggrin: 



> Вы не правильно понимаете.
> Факт перехвата практически равносилен факту провала боевой задачи.
> Именно в тех редких случаях когда стратегам удавалось слетать без "эскорта", по возвращению устраивали праздник. В особенных случаях доходило до наград.


 Уважаемый Чиж, что я неправильно понимаю? Если боевая задача - внезапная атака АУГ или выход на рубеж пуска КР по Вашингтону - тогда вы правы, но это война. Следование на высоте 10-12 км. со скоростью 900 км/ч без использования РЭБ - это простой полет, демонстрация присутствия. Или вы считаете, что командование ДА занимается тем, что тренирует "на натуре" НАТовскую ПВО? Я думаю как раз НАТО за это большие деньги бы отвалило.

----------


## Igor_k

[QUOTE=juky-puky;24076]- И хто же тут сказал про "два миллиарда долларов"?! Кто-то тут про стелс разве говорил?

- И они именно являются первыми объектами ударов - гражданские аэродромы в том числе, с большими ВПП.  А вот аэродромов поменьше намного больше. А есть ещё такой термин "рассредоточение".  А возможность работать с грунта, особенно зимой, делает подобный самолёт вообще универсальным и неуязвимым.

Вообще-то уже проходили эту эпупею под названием Работа с грунта.Фактически даже истребители не могли нормально эксплуатировать на грунтовых ВПП,а тут 200-тонный бомбер.Хотя,универсальный и неуязвимый -это же вековая мечта человечества

----------


## Chizh

> Это Вам кто сказал ? Начинать надо с того , что ЕМНИП в СССР в мирное время части Дальней (стратегической) авиации боевого дежурства не несли...


А кто тогда до 92-го года дежурил?

_С ноля часов 17 августа Россия возобновила боевое дежурство своей стратегической авиации в отдаленных районах мира. Об этом заявил президент Владимир Путин после учений Шанхайской организации сотрудничества (ШОС) "Мирная миссия-2007". Полеты были прекращены в 1992 году...
_
http://www.izvestia.ru/armia2/article3107369/

----------


## Nazar

> А кто тогда до 92-го года дежурил?


Ну если в известиях написано , значит так оно и есть .
Заступление на боевое дежурство ДА , включает в себя оснащение самолета ЯБ  , заправку ракет топливом , экипаж инструктируется о предпологаемых целях и так далее . В 1962 году было именно так .
Вы сможете назвать еще ряд вылетов ДА  в расчетные зоны пуска , с ЯО на борту ?

----------


## Геннадий

> Спасибо, вижу как минимум 8 штук на консервации.
> 
>  Уважаемый Чиж, что я неправильно понимаю? Если боевая задача - внезапная атака АУГ или выход на рубеж пуска КР по Вашингтону - тогда вы правы, но это война. Следование на высоте 10-12 км. со скоростью 900 км/ч без использования РЭБ - это простой полет, демонстрация присутствия. Или вы считаете, что командование ДА занимается тем, что тренирует "на натуре" НАТовскую ПВО? Я думаю как раз НАТО за это большие деньги бы отвалило.


Вот уже хорошо. Вот уже и разогреваемся помаленьку. Рота, подъем! :))
А то страна понимаешь никак из запоя новогоднего выйти не может...
Сначала меня какой-то перец назвал чем-то обобщенным, типа Голоса Америки или что-то в этом роде. Потом - Хрущевым. Хорошо! Видно, что народ просыпается...Кстати, 1-я строчка в моем первом сообщении и была про Хрущева. Это - тем, кто уже потерял нить мысли, о чем мы тут собственно дискутируем.
Ну что, обсудим еще тему "Зачем России нужны Су30"? Я не буду задавать этот вопрос, даже и не надейтесь. Нужны. Эти - нужны...

И еще один вопрос автору идеи, что нужен новый бомбер - нечто среднее между В2 и Вулканом (кстати, В2 оказались не очень-то и невидимыми. А все Вулканы англичане поснимали на хер очень быстро с вооружения сразу после того, как они показали полную свою профнепригодность в Фольклендской войне). Оружие-то нужно тестировать в войне, а не катая туда-сюда всяких шишек в шлемах. Америкосы в этом плане молодцы - сделали новую ракетку и шасть ею по Ираку. Дай-ка поглядим, какая воронка глубиной будет вместо бетонного бункера и какова точность попадания :))

А что там слышно в полях - Туполев чегой-то такое не готовит случаем? Типа Ту-460 Невидимый Вулкан, взлетающий со свежераспаханного поля?

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

^
Геннадий, хватит стебаться уже. Если хотите, чтобы ваши вопросы и выводы воспринимались всерьез, постарайтесь не вываливать на форум потоки сознания и второсортный сарказм. 

Стратегическая авиация нужна современной России для выполнения задач, которые могут появиться завтра, в крайнем случае послезавтра. И для того, чтобы из выполнить, летчикам нужно летать сегодня. И летать много. И желательно над предполагаемым ТВД, при непосредственном присутствии истребителей вероятного противника. 

И ради бога, Геннадий, никогда, никому не говорите, что у России и США единые враги. И что "холодная война" закончилась. Или что США и Россия друзья и партнеры в борьбе с международным терроризмом. Эта лабуда сделана для коренных жителей штатов и Канады. Нигде в мире этой туфте не верят. Особенно ей не верят в России.

----------


## Геннадий

> ^
> Геннадий, хватит стебаться уже. Если хотите, чтобы ваши вопросы и выводы воспринимались всерьез, постарайтесь не вываливать на форум потоки сознания и второсортный сарказм. 
> 
> Стратегическая авиация нужна современной России для выполнения задач, которые могут появиться завтра, в крайнем случае послезавтра. И для того, чтобы из выполнить, летчикам нужно летать сегодня. И летать много. И желательно над предполагаемым ТВД, при непосредственном присутствии истребителей вероятного противника. 
> 
> И ради бога, Геннадий, никогда, никому не говорите, что у России и США единые враги. И что "холодная война" закончилась. Или что США и Россия друзья и партнеры в борьбе с международным терроризмом. Эта лабуда сделана для коренных жителей штатов и Канады. Нигде в мире этой туфте не верят. Особенно ей не верят в России.


Слушаюсь. В дальнейшем буду "вываливать" только потоки первосортного сарказма и второсортные всплески сознания. Кстати, о том, что холодная война закончилась, сказал первым не я, а президент России лет эдак больше 10 назад...Если не верить ему, то кому верить? Или может быть форумчане чего-то не знают? Вы случаем не из Генштаба? У нас что, опять вносят координаты городов и аэродромов США в системы наведения МБР? Поделитесь. Народ, понимаешь, хочет знать

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

> У нас что, опять вносят координаты городов и аэродромов США в системы наведения МБР? Поделитесь. Народ, понимаешь, хочет знать


У вас  - точно нет.

----------


## juky-puky

> Следование на высоте 10-12 км. со скоростью 900 км/ч без использования РЭБ - это простой полет, демонстрация присутствия.


- Использование РЭБ в данном случае только демаскировало бы Ту-95.



> Или вы считаете, что командование ДА занимается тем, что тренирует "на натуре" НАТовскую ПВО?


- Попутно - разумеется, тренирует, как же иначе?!



> Я думаю как раз НАТО за это большие деньги бы отвалило.


- Абсолютно на халяву.  :Tongue:

----------


## juky-puky

> А на кой, собсно, хер на дальний восток Су-27СМ пригнали? А нельзя ли ими дальники сопровождать? Это как отправить скот без пастушьих собак пастись...


- И два танкера с ними впридачу?  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Вообще-то уже проходили эту эпупею под названием Работа с грунта.Фактически даже истребители не могли нормально эксплуатировать на грунтовых ВПП,а тут 200-тонный бомбер. Хотя,универсальный и неуязвимый -это же вековая мечта человечества


- Ну-ну! С грунта могут работать и Ту-16, и Ту-95, кстати. Так что "вековая мечта" давно было воплощена в жизнь. 
А зимой - так вообще как нефиг делать.

----------


## juky-puky

> И еще один вопрос автору идеи, что нужен новый бомбер - нечто среднее между В2 и Вулканом


- По *компоновке и площади крыла*, для тех кто в танке и сразу не понял. 



> кстати, В2 оказались не очень-то и невидимыми.


- Ну, а этот звон откуда? Можете чем-то подтвердить, ссылочкой какой ни есть?? 



> А все Вулканы англичане поснимали на хер очень быстро с вооружения сразу после того, как они показали полную свою профнепригодность в Фольклендской войне


- Действительно проблемно: слетать на бомбардировщике средней дальности 10 тысяч км туда. отработать там и без посадки - обратно... Устают ребята...



> Оружие-то нужно тестировать в войне, а не катая туда-сюда всяких шишек в шлемах. Америкосы в этом плане молодцы - сделали новую ракетку и шасть ею по Ираку.


- Как ракетка называется-то?



> А что там слышно в полях - Туполев чегой-то такое не готовит случаем? Типа Ту-460 Невидимый Вулкан, взлетающий со свежераспаханного поля?


- Я не в курсе.  Вопрос о ПАК ДА только поставлен, но пока не решён в плане того - а что же разрбатывать? Думають хлопци...

----------


## juky-puky

> И ради бога, Геннадий, никогда, никому не говорите, что у России и США единые враги.


- Китай - их общий друг. Правда, территорию России от Тихого океана до Урала он считает своей и только временно оккупированной русскими (следовательно - подлежащей освобождению)... 



> И что "холодная война" закончилась.


- Сколько их, мечтатающих о том, чтобы Россия стала снова супердержавой и главным врагом США в мире... Увы, "трамвай ушёл".  Вторым полюсом силы, супержержавой и, следовательно, главным врагом США будет Китай.



> Или что США и Россия друзья и партнеры в борьбе с международным терроризмом.


- Если бы США захотели создать России кошмарные трудности, им следовало бы просто-напросто вместо того, чтобы откручивать голову Талибану, поддержать его малость финансово и оружием. Тогда к настоящему времени все бывшие советские республики Средней Азии перешли бы под власть исламистом и фронт развернулся бы по северной границе Казахстана и России - протяжённостью в несколько тысяч километров... Обе воны в Чечне на этом фоне показались бы детскими пикниками.



> Эта лабуда сделана для коренных жителей штатов и Канады. Нигде в мире этой туфте не верят. Особенно ей не верят в России.


- Баранов везде полно, и в Вашингтоне, и в Москве...

----------


## Nazar

> Кстати, о том, что холодная война закончилась, сказал первым не я, а президент России лет эдак больше 10 назад... У нас что, опять вносят координаты городов и аэродромов США в системы наведения МБР? Поделитесь. Народ, понимаешь, хочет знать


Ну это вечно пьяное чудо много чего говорило , по поводу МБР , не знаю как обстоят дела на канадских МБР ,  а по поводу наших , Вы уверены что эти координаты выводили из системы наведения ? И опять-же Вы знаете как этот процесс проходит ? Здесь на форуме есть один пользователь Казаков Вячеслав ( кап.1ранга ), он Вам , я думаю , достаточно много сможет рассказать .

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

> - Сколько их, мечтатающих о том, чтобы Россия стала снова супердержавой и главным врагом США в мире... Увы, "трамвай ушёл".  Вторым полюсом силы, супержержавой и, следовательно, главным врагом США будет Китай.


ха-ха-ха, а третьим станет Великое Российско-Еврейское гос-во от окияна до окияна :)  блин, надо будет полную Вашу цитату найти на русарми. 




> - Если бы США захотели создать России кошмарные трудности, им следовало бы просто-напросто вместо того, чтобы откручивать голову Талибану, поддержать его малость финансово и оружием. Тогда к настоящему времени все бывшие советские республики Средней Азии перешли бы под власть исламистом и фронт развернулся бы по северной границе Казахстана и России - протяжённостью в несколько тысяч километров... Обе воны в Чечне на этом фоне показались бы детскими пикниками.


Мечтать не вредно.Много вас *там* таких мечтателей. Даже больше, чем тут. Только вот в контексте 9/11/01 коренные американцы не поняли бы сакрального смысла поддержки ОБЛ и Талибана. Ну разве что Вы им всем с лужайки Белого Дома втолковали бы. Доходчиво.

----------


## Mogol

> - Использование РЭБ в данном случае только демаскировало бы Ту-95.
> 
> - Попутно - разумеется, тренирует, как же иначе?!
> 
> - Абсолютно на халяву.


 Как утверждают америкосы, полет Ту-95 фиксировался даже подводными гидрофонами - системой Сосус или как ее там. Обнаружить его - нет проблем, проблема в том как сбить. Во Вьетнаме B-52 был самой трудной целью - в среднем 20 ракет на поражение, именно за счет РЭБ.
  Тренируют при полетах систему обнаружения и оповещения на время реакции, это да, но не более того.

----------


## Chizh

> Как утверждают америкосы, полет Ту-95 фиксировался даже подводными гидрофонами - системой Сосус или как ее там. Обнаружить его - нет проблем, проблема в том как сбить. Во Вьетнаме B-52 был самой трудной целью - в среднем 20 ракет на поражение, именно за счет РЭБ.


В-52 был трудной целью для ПВО того времени, которое просто не знало как бороться с помехами. Хотя это у нас больная тема до сих пор.
ИМХО, для современных F-15C и F-22 цели типа Ту-95 с РЭБ 60-70-х годов не представляют больших проблем.



> Тренируют при полетах систему обнаружения и оповещения на время реакции, это да, но не более того.


Еще тренируют экипажи перехватчиков.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> - И два танкера с ними впридачу?


А хоть бы и так? :Rolleyes:  Неужели невозможно? :Confused:  Вот все и потренируются-заправку отработают, новые СМ-ки испытают в условиях, которые "максимально приближены к боевым"... Тока вот как у СМ дела со штангой дозаправки??

----------


## Mogol

> В-52 был трудной целью для ПВО того времени, которое просто не знало как бороться с помехами. Хотя это у нас больная тема до сих пор.
> ИМХО, для современных F-15C и F-22 цели типа Ту-95 с РЭБ 60-70-х годов не представляют больших проблем.
> 
> Еще тренируют экипажи перехватчиков.


 Все может быть, но ни у вас, ни у меня никаких доказательств для этого нет. Или может вы в ЦРУ работаете, инфа откуда?
 Про тренировки я уже писал - оповещение и реакция.

----------


## juky-puky

> to Juky-Puky,СенерМембру  - 
> 
> Уважаемый СенМембр, вы действительно из Израиля?
> Т.е. - это не стеб такой, для прикола, а самое обыкновенное Ваше место жительства? 
> 
> С уважением,
> 
> Ник, Приморье, РФ


- Самое обыкновенное, что ни на есть, за последние 11 лет.  Что же Вас так изумило в этом?  В.Высоцкий ещё лет 30 назад спел: _"...Ведь там на четверть бывший наш народ!"_

----------


## juky-puky

> Как утверждают америкосы, полет Ту-95 фиксировался даже подводными гидрофонами - системой Сосус или как ее там. Обнаружить его - нет проблем, проблема в том как сбить.


- Его сбить?? Как два пальца описать... 



> Во Вьетнаме B-52 был самой трудной целью - в среднем 20 ракет на поражение, именно за счет РЭБ.


- РЭБ В-52 постоянно модифицировалась все полвека его лётной работы. Сегодня на нём стоит станция РЭБ такая же, как на B-1B. По памяти, эта хреновина имеет общий вес более двух тонн и является на сегодня самой мощной индивидуальной станцией РЭБ воздушного базирования. 
На Ту-95 в его бортовой комплекс обороны из РЭБ входили старенькие сраненькие СПС-171,-172,-173.  Причём (держитесь за стул!) не все сразу, а их ставили в соответствии с заданием на полёт - уж больно рабочий диапазон у них был узок.  Они хорошо подавляли советские БРЛС, и очень хреново - американские.  Т.е. это было бы смешно, если бы не было так грустно.  Говорят, последнее время на Ту-95 поставили "Сорбцию", это бывшая американская "цельнотянутая" ALQ-165, тоже не новая  весьма уже:
http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/a...an-alq-165.htm
Говорить, что это поможет против F-22 - несерьёзно.



> Тренируют при полетах систему обнаружения и оповещения на время реакции, это да, но не более того.


- Всё тренируют, все элементы. Включая "подход-отход".   :Smile:

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Что же Вас так изумило в этом? [/I]


Спасибо за ответ, нужна была ясность. Н.
==============================================

Уважаемый Юк-Пук_СенерМембр,

ходите Вы на этот форум - как на работу, и ведете себя как СенМембр_Эксперту положено.
Т.е.: 
1) - своих тем у Вас нет ни одной. Спросу с Вас - 0(ноль). Мудро.

2) - ждете, когда чужая похлебка закипит и дискусс разварится, и валите перцу и соли на свой вкус. Чисто Шеф-повар, так сказать. Понятно, это Ваша работа. Одобряю.

3) - политику и действия Израиля отстаиваите и разъясняете - любо-дорого смотреть.Реноме официальных лиц Израиля поддерживаете -я вообще молчу. За это - искреннее мое уважение и восхищение. 
(Нашим-то вахлакам - благодарить бы за уроки).

Теперь к делу -

как честный человек, должны Вы признать - содержать форум чего-то стоит. Так? Так.
Нас таких, которые "Себя потешить" или по-работе - ходит тут, по самым оптимистичным оценкам, -2,5%. Остальные 97,5% - это "Ищу чего-то". И, поскольку тема форума ясно прописана, ищут они не голых девок и тайн Кремля.

Ну так вот - чего-бы Вам, как С-Мемру, Шеф-Повару и прочая - не поддержать форум и сайт. Даже не надеюсь, что Вы персонально меня порадуете (МиГ-15/17), хотя и такое возможно. Нет, просто и элегантно - Мистэр какой-либо, Мираж III или Кфир - если не секретно, ессно.
Техническое описание, вроде того что я тут по МиГ выпрашиваю - Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)

А? Как Вам идея? И Ваше реномэ, ессно - вверх, И ВВС Израиля.

С уважением,

Ник
======================================  
Протокол №1 от 07/01/08

----------


## juky-puky

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от juky-puky  
> - И два танкера с ними впридачу? 
> 
> А хоть бы и так? Неужели невозможно?   Вот все и потренируются-заправку отработают, новые СМ-ки испытают в условиях, которые "максимально приближены к боевым"...


- Ну, в принципе, если все пойдут на 800-850 км/час, можно...
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/craft/il78m.html



> Тока вот как у СМ дела со штангой дозаправки??


- Неужто нет?  Не могёт быть...

----------


## Mogol

> - Его сбить?? Как два пальца описать... 
> 
> - РЭБ В-52 постоянно модифицировалась все полвека его лётной работы. Сегодня на нём стоит станция РЭБ такая же, как на B-1B. По памяти, эта хреновина имеет общий вес более двух тонн и является на сегодня самой мощной индивидуальной станцией РЭБ воздушного базирования. 
> На Ту-95 в его бортовой комплекс обороны из РЭБ входили старенькие сраненькие СПС-171,-172,-173.  Причём (держитесь за стул!) не все сразу, а их ставили в соответствии с заданием на полёт - уж больно рабочий диапазон у них был узок.  Они хорошо подавляли советские БРЛС, и очень хреново - американские.  Т.е. это было бы смешно, если бы не было так грустно.  Говорят, последнее время на Ту-95 поставили "Сорбцию", это бывшая американская "цельнотянутая" ALQ-165, тоже не новая  весьма уже:


 Вот у нас кто из спецслужб :Biggrin:  Из Моссада или сразу из ЦРУ?
Ок, так и ссылаться - Юки-Пуки из спецслужб одной маленькой, но до безумия гордой страны? Круто звучит.

----------


## juky-puky

> Спасибо за ответ, нужна была ясность. Н.
> ==============================================
> 
> Уважаемый Юк-Пук_СенерМембр,
> 
> ходите Вы на этот форум - как на работу, и ведете себя как СенМембр_Эксперту положено.


- Я захожу сюда периодически, однако вовсе здесь не ночую - разве что тема подвернётся интересная.  Есть ещё штуки четыре-пять форумов, куда я заглядываю. 



> Т.е.: 
> 1) - своих тем у Вас нет ни одной. Спросу с Вас - 0(ноль). Мудро.


- Ну, и прекрасно. 



> 2) - ждете, когда чужая похлебка закипит и дискусс разварится, и валите перцу и соли на свой вкус. Чисто Шеф-повар, так сказать. Понятно, это Ваша работа. Одобряю.


- Вы же понимаете,  как глубоко мне безразлично Ваше одобрение или осуждение... 



> 3) - политику и действия Израиля отстаиваите и разъясняете - любо-дорого смотреть.


- Если вдруг она кого-то заинтересует. Большинство здешних тем к ней никаким боком не лежат.



> Реноме официальных лиц Израиля поддерживаете -я вообще молчу.


- Ну, это Вы неловко пошутили - мнение моё об официальных лицах Израиля страшно не понравилось бы этим лицам...  :Biggrin:  Чего я нигде и никогда не скрывал...



> За это - искреннее мое уважение и восхищение. 
> (Нашим-то вахлакам - благодарить бы за уроки).


- И Ваша "тончайшая" ирония мне как-то безразлична...



> как честный человек, должны Вы признать - содержать форум чего-то стоит. Так? Так.


- Несомненно. 



> Нас таких, которые "Себя потешить" или по-работе - ходит тут, по самым оптимистичным оценкам, -2,5%. Остальные 97,5% - это "Ищу чего-то". И, поскольку тема форума ясно прописана, ищут они не голых девок и тайн Кремля.


- И что же, по-Вашему, эти 97.5% разэтокого ищут? 



> Ну так вот - чего-бы Вам, как С-Мемру, Шеф-Повару и прочая - не поддержать форум и сайт. Даже не надеюсь, что Вы персонально меня порадуете (МиГ-15/17), хотя и такое возможно. Нет, просто и элегантно - Мистэр какой-либо, Мираж III или Кфир - если не секретно, ессно.
> Техническое описание, вроде того что я тут по МиГ выпрашиваю - Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)


_ А кто Вам сказал, что я это коллекционирую, собираю, в папочки подшиваю?? *У меня ничего этого нет*. С модельками я покончил в детстве босоногом... 



> А? Как Вам идея? И Ваше реномэ, ессно - вверх, И ВВС Израиля.


- Но у меня нет ничего такого, чем я мог бы Вас порадовать по ВВС Израиля.  А за своё реномэ я не переживаю, оно всем известно и вполне стабильно...  :Smile: 
Есть израильский русскоязычный сайт и форум военной тематики:
http://www.waronline.org/forum/index.php
Загляните туда, зарегистрируйтесь, пообщайтесь (там больше половины людей - граждане России проживающие в России). Возможно, найдёте друга-моделиста израильского, который Вам сумеет чем-то помочь.

----------


## Виктор

Всё ясно, перешли на выяснение отношений...
Вообще-то, в КБ Туполева уже давно ведутся работы по поиску мирного применения самолёту Ту-160. В частности так называемый комплекс "Бурлак", который позволит выводить спутники на орбиту,тратя в десятки раз меньше денежных средств, нежели запуск с космодрома! 
Просто есть стороны, явно незаинтересованные в этом и посему чинящие преграды для начала практического применения, даже хотя бы испытаний! А так, всё уже давно просчитано и технология выработана, в открытой печати даже есть книга с достаточно подробными выкладками и доказательствами!
А вообще 21 век - это век ИНФОРМАЦИОННЫХ войн!
Давайте развивать IT и электронику и мы с одного самолёта У-2 поставим ТАКИЕ помехи, что можно будет провести полк Ту-95 незамеченными!

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

> Тока вот как у СМ дела со штангой дозаправки??



Нет и не предвидится.

----------


## Mogol

> - (Зевая) Да нет же, - из ВВС одной огромной сверхдержавы (СССР), съёжившейся до маленькой, но ещё более гордой державы (Россия)...


 Больше вопросов не имею, Юки-Пуки с сверхсекретной базы ДБА в Израиле и хорошо знаком с БРЭО Ту-95 МС.

----------


## juky-puky

> Больше вопросов не имею, Юки-Пуки с сверхсекретной базы ДБА в Израиле и хорошо знаком с БРЭО Ту-95 МС.


- Будьте проще, гр-н *Mogol*, помните о "бритве Окамма" и не измышляйте праздно лишних сущностей. Причём здесь какая-то дурацкая база а Израиле?? Просто в 1988-95 гг я был преподавателем на кафедре авиационных радиоэлектронных средств в Челябинском ВВАУШ, а  БРЭО Ту-95МС входило в учебную программу курсантов...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Почистил ветку от флуда. Прошу придерживаться правил форума, нет большого желания раздавать ридонли.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Осуществлять стратегические полеты будут бомбардировщики Ту-95МС и Ту-160 — главный резерв верховного главнокомандующего на случай ядерной войны. В структуре ответно-встречного ядерного удара им отводилась роль "киллеров",  которые делают "контрольный в голову" — после удара РВСН и стратегических атомных подводных лодок ВМФ воздушные ракетоносцы "добивают" выжившую военную инфраструктуру противника. Впрочем, они могли бы выступить и основным ударным средством. Координаты наземных пусковых установок известны противнику. Несложно выследить и стратегическую субмарину в океане. Но вот понять, где находятся стратегические ракетоносцы, практически невозможно.


http://www.izvestia.ru/armia2/article3107369/

----------


## fulcrum

> Во Вьетнаме B-52 был самой трудной целью - в среднем 20 ракет на поражение, именно за счет РЭБ.
> 
> 
> В-52 был трудной целью для ПВО того времени, которое просто не знало как бороться с помехами. Хотя это у нас больная тема до сих пор


Раз уж вспомнили про Вьетнам и Б-52. Как правильно сказали на Б-52 была очень сложная «начинка», частенько обновлявшаяся, к тому же американские «Крепости» запускали ракеты «Куэйл», которые выглядели на радарах как Б-52, служа ложными целями.

Хроника стрельб по Б-52-ым («Военный парад» №4 1998)
1972
Апрель. 39 боев, 104 вып. Ракеты, 6 сбитых. Средний расход ракет на 1 Б-52 – 17,3.
Май. 7 стрельб 19-ю ракетыми. Сбит 1 Б-52.
Июнь. Вып. 4 ракеты -1 Б-52.
Июль. 2 выстрела – 1 «Крепость»
Август. 4 стрельбы, 1 1 ракет. 2 сбитых на каждого – 5,5 рак.
Сентябрь. Пять стрельб 8 ракет. -3 3 Б-52 (на 1 2,7 рак)
Октябрь. 8 стрельб. 14 рак. – 3 Б-52 (1 – 4,6 ракеты)
Ноябрь. 22 стрельбы 42 ракетами. -3 Б-52 (14 ракет на 1)
Декабрь. 134 стрелбы, 239 ракетами. -31 «Стратокрепость»  (7,7 рак на 1)
Б-52 совершили 30 000 вылетов с баз в Таиланде и с острова Гуам, поскольку лететь надо было недолго, их загружали «под завязку» (32 тонны фугасных бомб). Но, ИМХО, тропу «Хо Ши Мина» они так и не перезали.

----------


## juky-puky

> Хроника стрельб по Б-52-ым («Военный парад» №4 1998)
> 1972
> Апрель. 39 боев, 104 вып. Ракеты, *6* сбитых. Средний расход ракет на 1 Б-52 – 17,3.
> Май. 7 стрельб 19-ю ракетыми. Сбит *1* Б-52.
> Июнь. Вып. 4 ракеты -*1* Б-52.
> Июль. 2 выстрела – *1* «Крепость»
> Август. 4 стрельбы, 1 1 ракет. *2* сбитых на каждого – 5,5 рак.
> Сентябрь. Пять стрельб 8 ракет. -3 *3* Б-52 (на 1 2,7 рак)
> Октябрь. 8 стрельб. 14 рак. – *3* Б-52 (1 – 4,6 ракеты)
> ...


Смотрим теперь сюда:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aircraf...he_Vietnam_War
B-52 Stratofortress-- --*31* total, *17* in combat 
-First losses non-combat mid-air collision 2 B-52F 57-0047 and 57-0179 (441st Bomb Squadron, 320th Bomb Wing), June 18, 1965, South China Sea during air refueling orbit, 8 of 12 crew killed 
-Final loss B-52D 55-0056 (307th Bomb Wing Provisional) to SAM January 4, 1973, crew rescued from Gulf of Tonkin

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Смотрим теперь сюда:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aircraf...he_Vietnam_War
> B-52 Stratofortress-- --*31* total, *17* in combat 
> -First losses non-combat mid-air collision 2 B-52F 57-0047 and 57-0179 (441st Bomb Squadron, 320th Bomb Wing), June 18, 1965, South China Sea during air refueling orbit, 8 of 12 crew killed 
> -Final loss B-52D 55-0056 (307th Bomb Wing Provisional) to SAM January 4, 1973, crew rescued from Gulf of Tonkin


А так?     


> * B-52 Stratofortress-- --124 total, 172 in combat


Я, конечно, исправлю потом, НО кто же ссылки на такие источники-то дает??? :Mad: 
ЗЫ: а может 3251 написать, а? :Rolleyes:  :Biggrin:

----------


## fulcrum

Гм, я наверно сильно глуп, но, хрен я что понял, господа.  :Frown: 
А именно^B-52 Stratofortress-- --31 total, 17 in combat 
-First losses non-combat mid-air collision 2 B-52F 57-0047 and 57-0179 (441st Bomb Squadron, 320th Bomb Wing), June 18, 1965, South China Sea during air refueling orbit, 8 of 12 crew killed 
-Final loss B-52D 55-0056 (307th Bomb Wing Provisional) to SAM January 4, 1973, crew rescued from Gulf of Tonkin  Сегодня 11:08 
и:Я, конечно, исправлю потом, НО кто же ссылки на такие источники-то дает???
ЗЫ: а может 3251 написать, а? 
и напоследок:А так?
1)Как все это связано;
2) зачем РУС МК что то исправлять и где;
3) и самое главное причем тут "А ТАК?", и чем разнится надпись сделанная ЮККИ и строками заключенными в цитату? И в чем я неправ, если в чем то не прав? Юкки вам вечно что-то не нравится в моих постах, но не могли бы вы как-то чуточку подоходчивее, а?

----------


## juky-puky

> и напоследок:А так?
> 1)Как все это связано;
> 2) зачем РУС МК что то исправлять и где;
> 3) и самое главное причем тут "А ТАК?", и чем разнится надпись сделанная ЮККИ и строками заключенными в цитату? И в чем я неправ, если в чем то не прав? Юкки вам вечно что-то не нравится в моих постах, но не могли бы вы как-то чуточку подоходчивее, а?


- По Вашей цитате из "Военного парада" всего B-52 во Вьетаме сбито 6+1+1+1+2+3+3+3+31=51 самолёт.
По данным американским - потеряно всего 31, из них в бою (т.е. сбиты) - 17.
*17* меньше *51* в три раза.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Я это к тому, что все данные, которые размещены в википедии-ТОЛЬКО для ознакомления, но НИКАК не для "имитации достоверных источников". Каждый может зайти и написать всякую чепуху. И опираться на них, ИМХО, глупо. 

Да и так все эти данные о том, сколько и чего там сбито, даются от фонаря. Хоть в вики, хоть на сайте минобороны США.

----------


## fulcrum

> По Вашей цитате из "Военного парада" всего B-52 во Вьетаме сбито 6+1+1+1+2+3+3+3+31=51 самолёт.
> По данным американским - потеряно всего 31, из них в бою (т.е. сбиты) - 17.
> 17 меньше 51 в три раза.
> __________________


 Так бы сразу! Было бы странно встретить в американских и в российских источниках одинаковые данные. Как всегда правда где- то посередине - не так много  сбили, но и не и не так  мало. Тут и "Уайлд уиззлы" со "шрайками" свое дело знали, но и в СССР не борщ лаптей ели - шли работы  в Московском радиотехническом заводе, в Капустином яру шли испытания, ну и конечно работали люди Байдукова в самом Вьетнаме. Ставили же эксперименты над противодействием маневрам американцев, которые при запуске в них ракет ЗРК разворачивались прямо на них...

----------


## juky-puky

> Да и так все эти данные о том, сколько и чего там сбито, даются от фонаря. Хоть в вики, хоть на сайте минобороны США.


- А в журнале "Военный парад" - там точнее?  :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Так бы сразу! Было бы странно встретить в американских и в российских источниках одинаковые данные. Как всегда правда где- то посередине - не так много  сбили, но и не и не так  мало.


- Правда, разумеется, не посередине, когда с одной стороны пропагандисткая система страны с авторитарным советским режимом, а с другой стороны - с демократическим, где врать, своим прежде всего гражданам никак невозможно, так, как это практиковалось в СССР. Если бы эти данные расчитаны были именно и только на внешнее потребление, в особенности на советское/российское - там американцы бы с удовольствием наврали бы с три короба.  *Но хохма в том, что эти данные предназначены были прежде всего для внутреннего потребления! И вот тут, в условиях жёстко конкурентной  двухпартийной системы,  независимых судов, реального разделения ветвей власти,  никак нельзя наврать "с три короба"* Даже при самом громадном желании навешать на уши лапши случайно забредшим туда советским/российским товарищам...  :Tongue:

----------


## Mogol

По другой информации, на которую ссылается все та же Википедия http://www.afa.org/magazine/sept2004/0904vietnam.pdf общие потери B-52 30 из которых 18 - боевые над С. Вьетнамом. Всего B-52 совершили 7303 вылета на С. Вьетнам. Вероятно здесь вместе с "тропой Хо Ши".
 Вообoще вьетнамцы записали за собой еще 6 B-52 до 1972 г.
 Информация из ссылки - голимый официоз и относиться к ней нужно оч. критически.

----------


## fulcrum

> где врать, своим прежде всего гражданам никак невозможно


 Че, правда что ли? :Biggrin: 
ЮККИ, в России значит можно да? А в США и Израиле ну прям, просто - таки, никак не можно? ИМХО, в СССР не врали - там просто ничегошеньки не говорили, знают себе - глушилок понаставят, и тихо - спокойно, никакого тебе "Голоса Америки"... :Wink:

----------


## fulcrum

> Информация из ссылки - голимый официоз и относиться к ней нужно оч. критически.





> Я это к тому, что все данные, которые размещены в википедии-ТОЛЬКО для ознакомления, но НИКАК не для "имитации достоверных источников". Каждый может зайти и написать всякую чепуху. И опираться на них, ИМХО, глупо. 
> 
> Да и так все эти данные о том, сколько и чего там сбито, даются от фонаря. Хоть в вики, хоть на сайте минобороны США.


 Юкки, как вам мнения о воспеваемой вами "Википедии"? :Tongue:

----------


## [RUS] MK

Че-то опять про (на) тему забыли (забили)... :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки, как вам мнения о воспеваемой вами "Википедии"?


- Есть источники лучше - пожалуйста, предоставьте их?

----------


## Божественный ветер

Что такое википедия ?

----------


## Igor_k



----------


## Nazar



----------


## Igor_k

Спасибо,дело в том,что Skydron на сухом форуме высказал в чем-то похожие идеи о ПАК ДА,что и Юки.Но он(Skydron)писал о базировании на аэродромах 2 класса

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Выше в ветке проскочило ошибочное мнение, что стратегический бомбардировщик уничтожить намного сложнее, чем подводную лодку. Лодку, в отличие от бомбера, найти посложнее будет - хотя ей, по большому счёту, и прятаться не надо. Лодки с МБР в качестве реального оружия сдерживания намного эффективнее, чем бомбардировщики, в силу намного большей автономности (на два порядка выше, чем у бомберов) и намного меньшего времени доставки боеприпасов к цели. 
Так что вопрос Гены всё-таки имеет смысл... imho, если России и нужны в настоящий момент стратегические бомбардировщики, то только для сохранения школы и специалистов...

----------


## juky-puky

> Вуду, напомните, пожалуйста, что есть аэродром второго класса?


- Я имел ввиду аэродромы с ВПП длиной в 2000 метров.
*Аэродром*
По весу он должен быть  первого класса, хотя смешно назвать грунтовой аэродром аэродромом "первого класса", на который, тем не менее, садятся Ту-95...

----------


## juky-puky

> Выше в ветке проскочило ошибочное мнение, что стратегический бомбардировщик уничтожить намного сложнее, чем подводную лодку.


- Вы невнимательны: выше промелькнуло сообщение, что одну подводную лодку проще уничтожить, чем 30 рассредоточенных стратегических бомбардировщиков. 



> Лодку, в отличие от бомбера, найти посложнее будет


- Ну, уж хрен там: за каждой АПЛ с начала их появления установлен  непрерывный контроль всеми инструментальными и агентурными средствами. Причём контроль этот непрерывно совершенствовался и совершенствуется по сей день. 



> хотя ей, по большому счёту, и прятаться не надо.


- Ну как это не надо, когда спокон веку только и делали, что пытались спрятаться друг от друга?!



> Лодки с МБР в качестве реального оружия сдерживания намного эффективнее, чем бомбардировщики, в силу намного большей автономности (на два порядка выше, чем у бомберов) и намного меньшего времени доставки боеприпасов к цели.


- В недавние времена стоило советской лодке выйти в мировой океан, к ней немедленно пристраивалась американская и "пасла" её всю дорогу.  В угрожаемый период она должна была её уничтожить. Для этого существуют торпеды с ЯБЧ.  
Как дела сейчас обстоят - не знаю, вероятно, точно так же. 



> Так что вопрос Гены всё-таки имеет смысл... imho, если России и нужны в настоящий момент стратегические бомбардировщики, то только для сохранения школы и специалистов...


- Тридцать стратегических бомбардировщиков, в каждом - по 12 КР с термоядерной БЧ, по 0.5 мегатонны...
Итого - 360 целей...

----------


## juky-puky

> Спасибо,дело в том,что Skydron на сухом форуме высказал в чем-то похожие идеи о ПАК ДА,что и Юки.Но он(Skydron)писал о базировании на аэродромах 2 класса


- Не думаю, что он предполагал создание стратегического бомбардировщика-ракетоносца со взлётным весом до 75 тонн...  :Smile:  Это несерьёзно. Видимо, он тоже имел ввиду полосу.

----------


## Garik38

> Понятно , но в отличии от штатов , СССР никогда не вел боевых действий где можно было-бы использовать ДА , да еще что-бы использование было эффективным .


Я чё-то не пойму, а применение Ту-22 в Афгане? Или об этом никто не знает? А может, некоторые опять будут говорить, что это не война была?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - Вы невнимательны: выше промелькнуло сообщение, что одну подводную лодку проще уничтожить, чем 30 рассредоточенных стратегических бомбардировщиков.


Я внимателен. Одну лодку уничтожить куда тяжелее, чем 30 рассредоточенных бомбардировщиков. Несмотря на ваш мифически тотальный контроль, лодка в состоянии выйти на БД в любую точку мирового океана - и пойди найди. На крайний случай, ничто не мешает запустить ракеты из базы - и всё. 




> - Тридцать стратегических бомбардировщиков, в каждом - по 12 КР с термоядерной БЧ, по 0.5 мегатонны...
> Итого - 360 целей...



Ни один из них не сможет поразить цели на территории Америки, только в Европе.

----------


## Nazar

> Я чё-то не пойму, а применение Ту-22 в Афгане? Или об этом никто не знает? А может, некоторые опять будут говорить, что это не война была?


Что Вы знаете о применении Ту-22 ( и каких модификаций ) в Афганистане , я Вам , по секрету , скажу , там еще и Ту-16 применялись , так-же из состава ДА. Два раза всего , первый раз в 84м , второй раз когда войска выводили и надо было "забрасать" Афган так , что-бы ни один дух голову не высунул , дабы войска спокойно вывести. Так что я не так сказал ?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Начались летные испытания нового ракетоносца Ту-160


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../96078475.html

Я так и не понял! Речь о НОВОЙ или МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОЙ машине? Или, чем черт не шутит, о новой модернизированной? :Rolleyes:  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Я внимателен. Одну лодку уничтожить куда тяжелее, чем 30 рассредоточенных бомбардировщиков. Несмотря на ваш мифически тотальный контроль, лодка в состоянии выйти на БД в любую точку мирового океана - и пойди найди. На крайний случай, ничто не мешает запустить ракеты из базы - и всё.


Да кто Вам это сказал ? С чего Вы сделали подобный вывод ? Со слов президента ? Во все времена отслеживали они нас , мы их , причем весьма успешно и когда теряли лодку , на флоте паника поднималась и на уши все вставали . Вот только сейчас не в состоянии лодки наши выйти на БД в любую точку Мирового Океана , а если и выдет , то по полторы с двух флотов.




> Ни один из них не сможет поразить цели на территории Америки, только в Европе.


Не может или не сможет ? Откуда опять такая уверенность ?

----------


## Nazar

> http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../96078475.html
> 
> Я так и не понял! Речь о НОВОЙ или МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННОЙ машине? Или, чем черт не шутит, о новой модернизированной?


Да имеется ввиду , что Россия наконец построила полностью один самолет Ту-160 , остальные были сделаны еще при СССР И один достроен за 10 лет.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Да кто Вам это сказал ? С чего Вы сделали подобный вывод ? Со слов президента ? Во все времена отслеживали они нас , мы их , причем весьма успешно и когда теряли лодку , на флоте паника поднималась и на уши все вставали . Вот только сейчас не в состоянии лодки наши выйти на БД в любую точку Мирового Океана , а если и выдет , то по полторы с двух флотов.
> Не может или не сможет ? Откуда опять такая уверенность ?


Назар, мой отец имеет примерно такое же отношение к лодкам, как ваш к морской авиации. Оттуда и уверенность. Когда теряют или находят лодку, никакой паники не поднимается - это куда серьезнее, чем выход необнаруженной пары самолетов к АУГ, и никто об успехах или провалах тут не кричит.

----------


## Nazar

> Назар, мой отец имеет примерно такое же отношение к лодкам, как ваш к морской авиации. Оттуда и уверенность. Когда теряют или находят лодку, никакой паники не поднимается - это куда серьезнее, чем выход необнаруженной пары самолетов к АУГ, и никто об успехах или провалах тут не кричит.



Да я как-то и сам к этому прямое отношение ( правда на данный момент уже ) имел и то-же знаю о чем говорю . Ну а Вы на всякий случай спросите у отца сколько погон слетело , когда в начале 90х потеряли лодку ( не нашу ) , а обнаружили ее уже за Кильдином , в Кольском заливе ? и как потом шашкой с плеча рубали по всему флоту .

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Так ведь речь-то не об этом. Любой из 30 стратегов, пока они, так сказать, рассредоточены, угрозы из себя не представляет. Им надо ещё подняться и долететь до цели в условиях плотного противодействия противника. И ракетам после запуска до целей дооолго пилить. Это - очень много часов. А лодке достаточно остаться без слежения буквально на пару минут - крышки шахт открыть, и для этого нет необходимости прятаться - можно сделать в базе. И всё, через 30 минут (это если по баллистической траектории и до Штатов). Или и того меньше - если по настильной и по Европе.

----------


## Nazar

> А лодке достаточно остаться без слежения буквально на пару минут - крышки шахт открыть, и для этого нет необходимости прятаться - можно сделать в базе. И всё, через 30 минут (это если по баллистической траектории и до Штатов)..


Как Вы представляете себе уход от слежки , именно на момент предполагаемого пуска ? Да и с базы удар нанести можно теоретически , и только в случае нанесения первого удара , так все это хозяйство будет уничтожено в первые тридцать минут , как Вы и сказали именно по этой причине , в советское время старались не держать лодки подолгу в базах , отсюда и автономки по полгода.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Стоп, стоп. Вы описали случай потери лодки потенцального противника. Стало быть, вы признаете, что выход из под слежения в принципе возможен (что ни для кого не секрет) - вот об этом я и говорю. Если сложится предполагающая воможность войны обстановка, то возможно обеспечить скрытный выход лодок из базы на дежурство (в мирное время их начинают "пасти" именно в этот момент), и пусть их потом ищут по всему океану.  Районы, покрываемые СОСУСом и прочими системами, известны, как и методы их обхода/преодоления.

----------


## Nazar

> Стоп, стоп. Вы описали случай потери лодки потенцального противника. Стало быть, вы признаете, что выход из под слежения в принципе возможен (что ни для кого не секрет) - вот об этом я и говорю. Если сложится предполагающая воможность войны обстановка, то возможно обеспечить скрытный выход лодок из базы на дежурство (в мирное время их начинают "пасти" именно в этот момент), и пусть их потом ищут по всему океану.  Районы, покрываемые СОСУСом и прочими системами, известны, как и методы их обхода/преодоления.


Да их и в военное время будут пасти начиная с того-же момента , проблемма в том , что пасти их начинают в узком выходе из Кольского залива в Баренцово море . Если лодка обнаружена до выхода ее в Океан , возможность ее потери не высока .
По поводу потери лодки , я не зря указал примерные года инциндента , в те времена лодка могла при желании и на траверз Североморска встать.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Если лодка обнаружена до выхода ее в Океан , возможность ее потери не высока .


Если говорить о выходе одиночного ТАРПК, то так и есть. Если же выход лодки обеспечить должным образом, то потеря её противником практически гарантирована. Другое дело, что это потребует привлечения большого количества сил и средств флота, и не только, но на пороге войны с этим считать уже не будут.

----------


## Nazar

> Если говорить о выходе одиночного ТАРПК, то так и есть. Если же выход лодки обеспечить должным образом, то потеря её противником практически гарантирована. Другое дело, что это потребует привлечения большого количества сил и средств флота, и не только, но на пороге войны с этим считать уже не будут.


Согласен частично . Вот только говорить все это надо с приставкой *было*

----------


## juky-puky

> Так ведь речь-то не об этом. Любой из 30 стратегов, пока они, так сказать, рассредоточены, угрозы из себя не представляет. Им надо ещё подняться и долететь до цели в условиях плотного противодействия противника.


- Какое, на фиг, для стратегов "плотное противодействие противника"??  Они выходят через ту же росийскую Арктику и в Тихий Океан, с дозаправщиками, к берегам США и пускают ракеты с дальности 2500-5000 км, куда истребители не достают по дальности. 



> И ракетам после запуска до целей дооолго пилить.  Это - очень много часов.


- И что, какой-нибудь городок Лос-Анжелес или Сан-Франциско успеет за 12 часов далеко убежать? 



> А лодке достаточно остаться без слежения буквально на пару минут - крышки шахт открыть, и для этого нет необходимости прятаться - можно сделать в базе. И всё, через 30 минут (это если по баллистической траектории и до Штатов). Или и того меньше - если по настильной и по Европе.


- У лодок, как и у МБР - свои цели, цели первого удара, - по КП, по центрам управления, по военным аэродромам, по ракетным базам, по АУГ. 
 А у самолётов - свои цели. Это дети знают.

----------


## Chizh

> Да имеется ввиду , что Россия наконец построила полностью один самолет Ту-160 , остальные были сделаны еще при СССР И один достроен за 10 лет.


Россия наконец достроила один из трех "корпусов" что находятся на КАПО со времен Союза.

----------


## Chizh

> - У лодок, как и у МБР - свои цели, цели первого удара, - по КП, по центрам управления, по военным аэродромам, по ракетным базам, по АУГ.


Это ведь уже не раз обсуждалось.
Лодки не имеет точности шахтных МБР поэтому их цели площадные.
Это не защищенные КП и всякие С2 - С4, а города, промышленные центры и военные базы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Это ведь уже не раз обсуждалось.
> Лодки не имеет точности шахтных МБР поэтому их цели площадные.
> Это не защищенные КП и всякие С2 - С4, а города, промышленные центры и военные базы.


- Я не знаю, где и кем обсуждалось, потому что даже здесь, в стареньком ЗВО, говорили:
http://commi.narod.ru/txt/1984/0816.htm
Ракета "Трайдент-2" по сравнению с "Трайдент-1" будет иметь увеличенную дальность стрельбы (свыше 11 000 км), больший диаметр (около 2,1 м), лучшую точность стрельбы (круговое вероятное отклонение до 100 м), больший стартовый вес (57,5 т). Зарубежная пресса отмечает, что для нее разрабатывается разделяющаяся головная часть типа МИРВ. *По мнению американских специалистов, благодаря высокой точности стрельбы "Трайдент-2" сможет наносить удары по малоразмерным хорошо защищенным целям (подземным командным пунктам, шахтам межконтинентальных баллистических ракет и т. п.).* Поступление на вооружение ВМС США таких ракет ожидается в конце 80-х годов.
А уж в эпоху GPS довести КВО и до 10 метров нет проблемы...

----------


## Chizh

Что-то я сильно сомневаюсь в точности 10 м у МБР.
Где-то есть подтверждение о коррекции ступени разведения Традентов, или еще лучше БЧ (  :Rolleyes:  ), от GPS?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Лодки не имеет точности шахтных МБР поэтому их цели площадные.
> Это не защищенные КП и всякие С2 - С4, а города, промышленные центры и военные базы.


Кто вам такую глупость сказал? 




> - Какое, на фиг, для стратегов "плотное противодействие противника"?? Они выходят через ту же росийскую Арктику и в Тихий Океан, с дозаправщиками, к берегам США и пускают ракеты с дальности 2500-5000 км, куда истребители не достают по дальности.


Чушь. Истребители при помощи КС-135 могут запросто контролировать все возможные районы пуска ракет в Арктике. Прибавьте сюда возможность американцев в любой момент использовать базы в Гренландии (как во времена Союза). А также выгнать пару АУГ в северные широты. А также создать рубеж ПВО на территории Канады.




> - И что, какой-нибудь городок Лос-Анжелес или Сан-Франциско успеет за 12 часов далеко убежать?


Ракеты стратегов посбивают к чертям собачьим. Это же не боевые блоки МБР с их скоростью, а летающие мишени, которые при пуске на максимальную дальность будут просто лишены возможности как-то маневрировать что по курсу, что по высоте.




> - У лодок, как и у МБР - свои цели, цели первого удара, - по КП, по центрам управления, по военным аэродромам, по ракетным базам, по АУГ. 
> А у самолётов - свои цели. Это дети знают.


Степень осведомленности о целях для МБР морского базирования у детей и бывших преподавателей штурманских авиационных училищ примерно одинаковая.




> - Я не знаю, где и кем обсуждалось, потому что даже здесь, в стареньком ЗВО, говорили:
> http://commi.narod.ru/txt/1984/0816.htm
> Ракета "Трайдент-2" по сравнению с "Трайдент-1" будет иметь увеличенную дальность стрельбы (свыше 11 000 км), больший диаметр (около 2,1 м), лучшую точность стрельбы (круговое вероятное отклонение до 100 м), больший стартовый вес (57,5 т). Зарубежная пресса отмечает, что для нее разрабатывается разделяющаяся головная часть типа МИРВ. По мнению американских специалистов, благодаря высокой точности стрельбы "Трайдент-2" сможет наносить удары по малоразмерным хорошо защищенным целям (подземным командным пунктам, шахтам межконтинентальных баллистических ракет и т. п.). Поступление на вооружение ВМС США таких ракет ожидается в конце 80-х годов.
> А уж в эпоху GPS довести КВО и до 10 метров нет проблемы...


GPS не получается использовать для наведения обычных боевых блоков МБР из-за непрохождения сигналов через плазменный экран, который образуется вокруг блока при его прохождении через атмосферу. Амеры заявили, что решили эту проблему и добились точности в 5 м для перспективных МБР с неядерными БЧ - засчет подтормаживания боевых блоков на траектории. Соответственно, чем меньше скорость боевого блока, тем проще его сбить...

----------


## Chizh

> Кто вам такую глупость сказал?


А вы и не в курсе?
Ну учите матчасть тогда.

----------


## Chizh

> GPS не получается использовать для наведения обычных боевых блоков МБР из-за непрохождения сигналов через плазменный экран, который образуется вокруг блока при его прохождении через атмосферу.


Коррекция естественно идет до входа в плотные слои и образования плазмы.
Вопрос в другом, есть ли у них управляемые ББ?



> Амеры заявили, что решили эту проблему и добились точности в 5 м для перспективных МБР с неядерными БЧ - засчет подтормаживания боевых блоков на траектории.


ИМХО, про "подтормаживание" ерунда какая-то. Есть ссылка?



> Соответственно, чем меньше скорость боевого блока, тем проще его сбить...


Чем? :)

----------


## juky-puky

> Что-то я сильно сомневаюсь в точности 10 м у МБР.
> Где-то есть подтверждение о коррекции ступени разведения Традентов, или еще лучше БЧ (  ), от GPS?


- Я не вижу никакой причины для невозможности минимальных доработок...  :Smile: 
Даже для того, чтобы получить КВО=100 метров, на аэродинамическом участке требуется коррекция  траектории. Нужна в таком случае простая доработка управляющего блока. На сегодняшней элементной базе вес его будет очень небольшим...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> А вы и не в курсе?
> Ну учите матчасть тогда.


Ну что за дурной апломб у вас... ну вот вам из открытого источника:

"Усовершенствованный вариант Р-39, по своим основным характеристикам не уступающий американской ракете «Трайдент»D-5, был принят на вооружение в 1989 году. Кроме повышенной боевой живучести, модернизированная ракета обладала увеличенной зоной разведения боевых блоков, а также повышенной точностью стрельбы (использование космической навигационной системы ГЛОНАСС на активном участке полета ракеты и на участке наведения РГЧ *позволило достичь точности, не меньшей, чем точность МБР РВСН шахтного базирования*".

http://www.snariad.ru/submarin/submarin_941

Сначала думайте, потом выпендривайтесь...

----------


## juky-puky

> GPS не получается использовать для наведения обычных боевых блоков МБР из-за непрохождения сигналов через плазменный экран, который образуется вокруг блока при его прохождении через атмосферу. Амеры заявили, что решили эту проблему и добились точности в 5 м для перспективных МБР с неядерными БЧ - засчет подтормаживания боевых блоков на траектории. *Соответственно, чем меньше скорость боевого блока, тем проще его сбить*...


- Для того, чтобы плазменный экран прекратил существование, вовсе не надо снижать скорость боеголовки до скорости истребителя, достаточно снизить её до М=5, на высоте километров в 50. А после этого - спокойно можно довернуть, в очень широких пределах. Не одна же "Булава" только  на свете существует...  :Tongue:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - Для того, чтобы плазменный экран прекратил существование, вовсе не надо снижать скорость боеголовки до скорости истребителя, достаточно снизить её до М=5, на высоте километров в 50. А после этого - спокойно можно довернуть, в очень широких пределах. Не одна же "Булава" только  на свете существует...


М=5 на H=50 км. Теперь прикиньте, насколько упадёт скорость такого боевого блока при вхождении в более плотные слои атмосферы и при всяких доворотах. И сопоставьте это с максимальной скоростью поражаемых той же С-300 ПМУ-1 целей (10 км/сек)  :Tongue: 

P.S. Булава, кстати, весьма и весьма так себе аппарат, как признают и сами разработчики (разумеется, не их начальство), так и по отзывам тех, кто делал Барк.

----------


## juky-puky

> М=5 на H=50 км. Теперь прикиньте, насколько упадёт скорость такого боевого блока при вхождении в более плотные слои атмосферы и при всяких доворотах. И сопоставьте это с максимальной скоростью поражаемых той же С-300 ПМУ-1 целей (10 км/сек)


- ?? А кто вам сказал, что его скорость вообще упадёт без специальных средств?!  Это же не парашютист, выпрыгнувший из стратостата! _Даже тот вначале разгоняется, чуть не до околозвуковой скорости_ и только позже начинает интенсивно тормозиться!  :Smile: 
А у головки МБР отношение массы с поперечному сечению как у большой авиационной бомбы. Плотность же воздуха на 50 км в 1140 раз меньше, чем у земли, на 40 км - в 306 раз меньше,  на 30 км - в 68 раз, на 20 км - в 14 раз, на 10 км - в 3 раза...

----------


## juky-puky

> И сопоставьте это с максимальной скоростью поражаемых той же С-300 ПМУ-1 целей (10 км/сек)


- Скорость цели *10 км/сек* - это она, типа, с Луны была запущена?   :Biggrin: 
*4.5 км/сек* максимальня скорость целей у самого продвинутого варианта:
http://pvo.guns.ru/s300v/s300vm.htm

----------


## Chizh

> Ну что за дурной апломб у вас...


Это у вас дилетантская агрессивность.



> ну вот вам из открытого источника:
> 
> "Усовершенствованный вариант Р-39, по своим основным характеристикам не уступающий американской ракете «Трайдент»D-5, был принят на вооружение в 1989 году. Кроме повышенной боевой живучести, модернизированная ракета обладала увеличенной зоной разведения боевых блоков, а также повышенной точностью стрельбы (использование космической навигационной системы ГЛОНАСС на активном участке полета ракеты и на участке наведения РГЧ *позволило достичь точности, не меньшей, чем точность МБР РВСН шахтного базирования*".
> 
> http://www.snariad.ru/submarin/submarin_941
> 
> Сначала думайте, потом выпендривайтесь...


Выбросьте эту мурзилку.
Наши БРПЛ никогда не добирались по точности до Trident D.5
Как и до шахтных МБР.

Про отставание от Трайдента не буду, это комплексное, а меньшая точность относительно "сухопутных" собратьев определяется меньшей точностью определения собственных координат подвижной платформы (а ГЛОНАСа еще нет).
И не выпендривайтесь.

----------


## Chizh

> И сопоставьте это с максимальной скоростью поражаемых той же С-300 ПМУ-1 целей (10 км/сек)


Уважаемый, перестаньте нести чушь.



> P.S. Булава, кстати, весьма и весьма так себе аппарат, как признают и сами разработчики (разумеется, не их начальство), так и по отзывам тех, кто делал Барк.


У нас сейчас все ракеты "так себе". Отстали и потеряли школу.

----------


## Nazar

Спокойней господа , не надо эмоций :Smile: 




> Чушь. Истребители при помощи КС-135 могут запросто контролировать все возможные районы пуска ракет в Арктике. Прибавьте сюда возможность американцев в любой момент использовать базы в Гренландии (как во времена Союза). А также выгнать пару АУГ в северные широты. А также создать рубеж ПВО на территории Канады.


Да совсем даже не все районы они смогут контролировать , даже использую базу в Туле , которую во времена союза они использовали крайне редко и совсем для других целей , гораздо чаще Кефлавик пользовали . Ну а АУГ для перехвата стратегов - это смешно , не его это задача и именно по этой причине , никогда АУГ не поднимался выше траверза Буде , так-как это была оптимальная точка для нанесения удара по СССР.

----------


## Garik38

> Что Вы знаете о применении Ту-22 ( и каких модификаций ) в Афганистане , я Вам , по секрету , скажу , там еще и Ту-16 применялись , так-же из состава ДА. Два раза всего , первый раз в 84м , второй раз когда войска выводили и надо было "забрасать" Афган так , что-бы ни один дух голову не высунул , дабы войска спокойно вывести. Так что я не так сказал ?


У Вас наверное неполная информация. А 1981 год- налет на Джарму силами тбаэ? А про 1986 год что-нибудь знаете? Я конечно про Ту-16 знаю, просто я упоминал про технику стоящую сейчас на вооружении. А насчет применения ДА в Афгане могу предоставить подробную информацию (около 9 страниц мелкого текста).

----------


## Nazar

> У Вас наверное неполная информация. А 1981 год- налет на Джарму силами тбаэ? А про 1986 год что-нибудь знаете? Я конечно про Ту-16 знаю, просто я упоминал про технику стоящую сейчас на вооружении. А насчет применения ДА в Афгане могу предоставить подробную информацию (около 9 страниц мелкого текста).


По налету на Джарму информация есть , вот только нигде нет информации о результатах этих налетов  :Wink:  , с 12 тысяч по горам впустую отбомбились. И по 86му году есть , я Вам назвал эпизоды , когда она была хоть сколько то эффективна , а в целом применение ДА там было не эффективным . Можно еще вспомнить как чуть не разнесли штаб второго афганского корпуса  как бомбы на жилые кварталы Кандагара падали . Это не та война . В партизанской войне , тем более в горах ДА не лучший вариант.

----------


## juky-puky

> По налету на Джарму информация есть , вот только нигде нет информации о результатах этих налетов  , с 12 тысяч по горам впустую отбомбились. И по 86му году есть , я Вам назвал эпизоды , когда она была хоть сколько то эффективна , а в целом применение ДА там было не эффективным . Можно еще вспомнить как чуть не разнесли штаб второго афганского корпуса  как бомбы на жилые кварталы Кандагара падали . Это не та война . В партизанской войне , тем более в горах ДА не лучший вариант.


- Если с 12 тысяч метров херачить по точечным целям свободнопадающими бомбами - тогда действительно дело не пойдёт. Но вот бомбы, с наведением по GPS, лазерным или телевизионным,  c такой же высоты дают совершенно иную картину, потому, что там КВО отличается на два порядка...
Бомбы нужны другие. Или возможность апгрейдить те, что в количествах сотен тысяч тонн лежат на складах ещё с 40-х годов. Как это делают противные янкесы:
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/ab/jdam.html

----------


## Nazar

> - Если с 12 тысяч метров херачить по точечным целям свободнопадающими бомбами - тогда действительно дело не пойдёт. ...
> Бомбы нужны другие.


Согласен полностью , но однако и у амеров стратеги особо ГБУхи не носят , B-52е что во Въетнаме , что в Ираке в первом , свободнопадающими бомбились , но там и условия другие были , в одном случае джунгли , в другом пустыня . А управляемые ( именно бомбы ) , в основном тактическая авиация у них таскает.

----------


## Forger

В начале 90-ых бомбили север Афганистана и какие-то районы Таджикистана. Правда, информации об этом мало.

----------


## Sizif

"Кого охраняет Дальняя авиация"
"...В. Путин ничего не сказал о том, с каким оружием осуществляется боевое дежурство. Зная, что руководство США с иронией встретило его заявление, назвав наши стратегические бомбардировщики самолетами, вынутыми из нафталина и не представляющими угрозы для Америки, можно смело предположить,что "стратеги" несут боевое дежурство безоружными. В таком случае перед нами не восстановление боевого дежурства в воздухе, а его имитация..."
http://beon.ru/news-politics-society...ija-read.shtml

---------------------------------------------------
Без комментариев...

----------


## juky-puky

> [U]"... можно смело предположить,что "стратеги" несут боевое дежурство безоружными. В таком случае перед нами не восстановление боевого дежурства в воздухе, а его имитация..."
> http://beon.ru/news-politics-society...ija-read.shtml
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Без комментариев...


- Неужели какой-то дурень мог предположить, что Ту-160 или Ту-95 несут дежурство с ядерным оружием на борту?? Это давным-давно прекращено, ещё в конце 60-х,  *и с американской стороны тоже!*   :Biggrin: 
В постоянной боеготовности находятся только часть РВСН и часть АПЛ с БР...

----------


## Nazar

> - Неужели какой-то дурень мог предположить, что Ту-160 или Ту-95 несут дежурство с ядерным оружием на борту?? Это давным-давно прекращено, ещё в конце 60-х,  *и с американской стороны тоже!*  
> В постоянной боеготовности находятся только часть РВСН и часть АПЛ с БР...


Не могу говорить за ДА , но точно знаю , что МРА ( по крайней мере на Севере ) , в 70-80х годах совершала вылеты с ракетами , оснащенными СБЧ .
Сейчас это на 99 % не так .

----------


## Nazar

Кстати ,  Юкки тебе будет интересно , в конце 70х годов , в Оленегорске при отце случился инциндент , Ту-16 с 9 МРАД ( Североморск-1 ) , после вылета в Атлантику ( за угол ) , во время посадки выкатился с полосы ( при сильном ветре ) именно с изделием . Фамилию летчика называть не буду , по этическим причинам , он был хорошим знакомым отца.

----------


## juky-puky

> Кстати ,  Юкки тебе будет интересно , в конце 70х годов , в Оленегорске при отце случился инциндент , Ту-16 с 9 МРАД ( Североморск-1 ) , после вылета в Атлантику ( за угол ) , во время посадки выкатился с полосы ( при сильном ветре ) именно с изделием .


- До подписания договора Л.И.Брежнева с американцами, те вообще одно время держали *круглосуточно* (с дозаправками) в воздухе часть своих В-52 с термоядерными бомбами...
Времена были лихие.

----------


## Nazar

> - До подписания договора Л.И.Брежнева с американцами, те вообще одно время держали *круглосуточно* (с дозаправками) в воздухе часть своих В-52 с термоядерными бомбами...
> Времена были лихие.


Да , слыхал .

----------


## Garik38

> Не могу говорить за ДА , но точно знаю , что МРА ( по крайней мере на Севере ) , в 70-80х годах совершала вылеты с ракетами , оснащенными СБЧ .
> Сейчас это на 99 % не так .


дежурство с боевыми ракетами без СБЧ. Но долго ли ее вложить?..

----------


## Nazar

> дежурство с боевыми ракетами без СБЧ. Но долго ли ее вложить?..


Да в принципе нет .

----------

